# Mango Salsa!



## ABmtroyal9 (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is a quick and easy mango salsa recipe!

You will need:
1 (14.5 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, drained
1/4 cup chopped red onion
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
1 tablespoon minced fresh cilantro
1 clove garlic, peeled
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 fresh mango cubed chunks or to personal preference  

Directions:
In a food processor, combine all ingredients; cover and process until chunky. Transfer to a small bowl.
But remember you can always alter how spicy you want your salsa!

ENJOY!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 2, 2012)

*Tropical Fruit Salsa:  Nice Mango Salsa Posting*

Firstly, thanks for the post ... I prepare a blackened plaice ( any firm white fish available in your region ) with a Tropical Fruit Salsa which is a bit different ... 

1 medium mango peeled and chopped
1 small ripe papaya peeled, deseeded and chopped 
2 tblps red onion minced
2 tblsps fresh squeezed orange juice
1 tblsp chopped fresh cilantro
1 tblsp fresh Lime juice
1 1/2 tsps chopped fresh mint

For the blackening of the fish:
1/4 cup smoked Spanish paprika La Vera 
2 tblsps black pepper
2 tblsps kosher salt 
2 tblsps white pepper
2 tblsps garlic powder
2 tblps onion powder
2 1/2 tsps cayenne ground or flakes
2 1/2 tsps dried thyme
1 tblsp ground mustard

The salsa:  combine all the tropical fruits, onion, orange juice, lime juice, cilantro and mint and toss lightly, cover and set aside ...

The spice rub: combine the spices in a small bowl. Transfer 2 tbslps spice rub onto a large platter and store remaining spice rub in an air tight container  for future use. 

Prepare fish:

dip the fish into the platter of spice rub and press lightly into mixture. Remove and shake off excess. 

Prepare sauté skillet with extra virgin olive and sauté fish 2 to 3 minutes until it forms a crust on the fish and then, turn over and repeat same. 

Squeeze a drizzle of lime or lemon and serve with salsa .

Thanks for post, Kind regards.
Margi Cintrano


----------



## Joshatdot (Mar 10, 2012)

LOVE love mango salsa .. we usually get the Costco jug .. I'll have to try this.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*Is Cosco a Supplier in the USA ?*

I am based in Europe and make my own Mango Salsa which is actually a recipe from a Chef, Caterer and Friend of mine many years who resides in Mexico which when I had lived in Mexico and studied for 2 years, was given to me, while taking a Mexican Culinary Course.  

Is wonderful with blackened fish ... or chicken should one prefer and / or Prawns or shrimp blackened and grilled. 

It is quite delightful on a warm summer evening ...

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 11, 2012)

Another fan of fruit salsa (over grilled fish, fish tacos, etc.).  A variation I like is made with strawberries, avocado, red onion, lime juice, cilantro, salt & pepper.  Thank you for sharing your recipes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I am based in Europe and make my own Mango Salsa which is actually a recipe from a Chef, Caterer and Friend of mine many years who resides in Mexico which when I had lived in Mexico and studied for 2 years, was given to me, while taking a Mexican Culinary Course.
> 
> Is wonderful with blackened fish ... or chicken should one prefer and / or Prawns or shrimp blackened and grilled.
> 
> ...



Costco is a Club Store .


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice salsas for summer ... thanks for posting. 

And thanks to Princess Fiona for the info ... It is similar to Makro in Madrid. 

Margi


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the recipes AB & Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

Good Morning,

I am about to begin our lengthy Sunday Mediterranean lunch ritual ... Thanks for message. Pleased you like the Tropical fruit salsa --- this is lovely on warm day, I assure u ... and u can adjust to ur palate.

Have nice day and thanx,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 19, 2012)

Cerise,

Thanks for sharing your recipes too. I love Tropical Fruit especially mango, papaya and pithaya. 

Margi.


----------

